# ignored stats



## Abitrary (1 Jun 2009)

Would anyone think it useful to have a count of how many people are currently ignoring you, just under your post count?

It would be the most useful way of isolating troublemakers / trolls / reregisters etc.

If there is appetite for this, I could actually knock up some graphs (if I had the data), and you could see patterns like if someone was on a downward slope into constantly annoying people.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jun 2009)

Who started this thread?


----------



## Abitrary (1 Jun 2009)

Can we also have some sort of spam filter for that tired joke, please?


----------



## snorri (1 Jun 2009)

Abitrary said:


> It would be the most useful way of isolating troublemakers / trolls / reregisters


and people who keep changing their photo ID


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jun 2009)

Abitrary said:


> Can we also have some sort of spam filter for that tired joke, please?


No.
What else would we possibly do with the Ignore List Joke?


----------



## montage (7 Jun 2009)

I am actually up for this - would be a great giggle


----------

